# National Motorhome Show - Peterborough



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Booking for this show is now open. Full details of the exhibitors and the evening entertainment are on the website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=3

We have a rally pitch booked with the show organisers so if you would like to join us and meet up with other MHF members please go to the Rally section at the bottom of the front page, put your name on the list, then book with Warners the Show Organisers (Link in Rally Description) make sure you put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club and you will receive a £2 club discount.

When you have booked please confirm on our Rally list from the auto-generated e-mail or if you have a problem myself or LadyJ can confirm you.

Look forward to meeting lots of new members as well as old friends at this, the biggest show of the year.[align=center]


----------



## bognormike

Jenny

on the link page you gave, there's no date :roll: . I backed up one & found it to be 25-28th April.  But we won't be around - will be in sunny (hopefully) California; shame to miss Peterborough, would be nice to see what the new centre is like.


----------



## Waleem

Rather than go through all the menus, what is the cost for the weekend, and are Dogs allowed?
Many thanks!


----------



## DABurleigh

Both of you could make one click from the MHF homepage and your questions would be answered 

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Mike

Get yourself some new spec's, the date is in the left hand column of the page the link goes to. :roll:

Waleem

Look here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=142


----------



## bognormike

yes, sorry, Ken. But why didn't they put it in the text? (hastily trying to cover embarrassment.....)


----------



## Waleem

Thanks Ken-question answered!


----------



## Waleem

OK, maybe I'm thick, but when I try to buy tickets I am being charged £34 rather than £32. I have entered MHF as the club-what else do I need to do ?
:?


----------



## DABurleigh

My money is on you left your membership number blank. Put in your username, or anything, I think.

Dave


----------



## Waleem

Thanks Dave-username did the trick! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Waleem

I just tried it and it worked for me.

Under Camping fees:- 
I presume you are booking Fri-Mon £34, if so click in that circle.
Next select no of campers; adults and children.

Under Camping arrangements:-
Click in club circle.
Then select Motorhomefacts.com from the club dropdown menu and put in your membership no. (If you don't know it,I understand it will take any number!!)

Then click next and scroll down to Confirm your booking. On my trial booking it shows club discount of £2 giving a total to pay of £32.

Hope this helps.


----------



## clianthus

Now isn't that typical!!

Just as I'm trying to be helpful and working my way through the process, DAB's comes up with the answer without even trying :roll: 

Glad you sorted it Waleem and thanks anyway Dave :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Bookings now being taken on this one folks once you have booked with Warners please confirm by clicking on the e.mail you should have received from us when you added your name to the rally list. If you did not get the e.mail then holler on here and either Jen or I will confirm you. Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## Autoquest

Are the MHF rally pitches closer to the main stands than the general camping section or is everything all over the place (so to speak)?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Autoquest

I marshalled this rally last year and am doing so again this year, last year we weren't very far from the general camping area.

When Warners send out your tickets they send you a plan of the camping area, if you have had any dealings with Warners you will know this is not set in stone :roll: :roll: 

It isn't until I actually arrive on site on Wednesday that I find out for definite where we are camping!!

The nice thing about camping with us is that you get to put some faces to the names you have seen on here. We do try to socialise amongst ourselves but that is entirely up to you, you can do as much or as little as you want.

To book with MHF put your name on the provisional list at the bottom of the front page. You will then receive an e-mail from MHF. Then book with Warners putting Motorhomefacts.com as your club, you then get a £2 discount on your camping. When you have booked, go back to the MHF e-mail and it will tell you how to confirm your booking on the MHF list. Some people do have problems with this e-mail and don't receive it, if you are one of those, just drop me a PM when you have booked with Warners and I can confirm you on our list.

I hope this helps a little and it would be nice to meet you should you decide to book with us.


----------



## moblee

Hi,
I've noticed the price is for 2 Adults & 3 children,well i'm bringing 4
little darlings,do i need to declare the fourth for insurance :?: or will
there be any extra fees for a extra child.
I don't want to get in any trouble on my first rally :!: 

Thanks


----------



## clianthus

Hi moblee

I have just checked all the paperwork sent to me by Warners and all I can find is an extra charge of £12 for an extra adult, no mention of extra children!

Leave this with me and I will contact them tomorrow and check.

Is it a large child or will you be able to hide it :lol: :lol: 

I don't suppose the marshalls on the gate will have them all out to be counted, so you will probably get away with it anyway, however I will check and get back to you asap.

Edit: Just had another thought, you will need to declare the extra child to get an armband for them for entry to the show. As I said leave it with me and I'll enquire.


----------



## moblee

Thanks jenny,They are 7,9, & twins girls 11 probably smuggle the
spare one in :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Moblee

I have an idea it is an extra £7 for an extra child I may be wrong though,usually am, but I do know they will all have to be counted for as you will be issued wrist bands for them all and without a wrist band they will not be allowed into the show area.

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Ok jacquie thanks for the time taken,i'll tell warners when i pay so
theres no confusion.


----------



## RedSonja

We are not bringing any children could we not give them one of our child spaces.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sonya

Good idea have you booked yet if not you could ask for 1 child that would solve moblee's problem.


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Hi sonya. What a lovely gesture.  

At the end of the day though its only seven pounds,hopefully if its
not too hot they won't want too many ice creams :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac & moblee

The £7 price for children is for entertainment not show admission. 

It's an extra £15 adult and £7 children for the Saturday evening entertainment. Friday and Sunday nights is included in the camping price.

I have e-mailed Warners to ask about show admission for an extra child and will let you know as soon as I have a reply.


----------



## clianthus

Hi moblee

I have had this reply from Warners today:

"Unfortunately we are going to have to charge this chappy for the extra child we can do it for half the price of an adult so £6.00, please can you make sure this is clearly written on his booking form.

Any problems please do not hesitate to contact me."

Well it's £1 cheaper! If you need the contact name etc. please PM me.


----------



## stewartwebr

*Peterborough National Show*

Can any one help please. When we went to the Malvern show space was limited at the pitch for motorhome and trailer for Smart Car. The marshal said their is an option to pay an extra 10pounds for more space. I was trying to book tickets for the National Show in Peterborough but can see nothing that allows this additional payment. I spoke with a girl at Warners and she knows nothing :-(

She suggested I send an e-mail which I did and have heard nothing back in 5 days. I want to book my tickets before the evening show runs out....Not that I'm much of a Julian Clarey fan.

Anyone paid extra before??

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## bognormike

Never heard of that Stewart, always seems to be plenty of room at P'boro. Maybe the guy was expecting cash-in-hand? 8O


----------



## RainDancer

Hi
About 3 years ago Warners did charge for trailers and it was £10.00. I had to pay that because I was towing the then Autotrail owners club trailer. But it only lasted for one year. I presume that a lot of people complained. I am sure that you don't have to pay any extra now. If you look on the web site Here you can check it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## stewartwebr

*National Show Peterborough Free CHILDRENS tickets*

Hello,

Just bought my tickets for the national show at Peterborough. I guess the greedy Scotsman in me could not help myself in selecting the maximum amount of tickets included in the price.

I thought I would select the 3 childrens tickets incase some one on the forum has a need for them

So if you have kids and need extra tickets to the show you are welcome to mine. Drop me a PM and I will post them to you.

They are only CHILDRENS tickets for entry to the exhibition area and not the entertainment.

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stewart

That's really kind of you regarding the childrens tickets.

However you will only get one ticket through the post so you won't be able to send anything to anyone who PM's you! This ticket gets you into the showground. The marshalls in there will then give you a pack containing details of the show and arm bands for everyone in your party. Just make sure you tell them that you have 3 kids coming to stay with you later :lol: :lol: so they give you their armbands.

Have you booked to camp with Motorhomefacts? I only ask because you are not on the list at the bottom of the front page?

I am the marshall at Peterborough and we have never charged extra for trailers. I think bognormike may be right, the marshall was after making a few extra quid, never thought of that.

On our club pitch we are allocated space according to how many vans we have booked with us, 10 metres x 8 metres per van. We are usually ok for space just a bit tight if we get a lot of large vans or Rv's attending. However I have just noticed on the postal booking form that it says:

"The price is based on a standard size motorhome/caravan, if units exceed allocated pitch the organisers reserve the right to charge an additional fee"

So presumeably if you are in General camping or disabled it is up to Warners marshalls to decide if you have to pay more. Whereas if you are parked with MHF as your club you won't have to pay more.


----------



## LAZZA

*Peterborough show*

Hi Jenny
I've Booked and paid for the Peterborough show today,there are two of us coming(plus the dog),so could you please confirm the booking for me.
Look forward to seeing you all.
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi LAZZA

Thanks for letting me know. You are all confirmed :lol: 

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi, we may be interested in coming, if my husband can get Sunday of work. Does everyone go to the entertainment, if so do you have to book Julian Clary, the same time as the intial booking, or can it be done later. 

Not been to a rally before, new to us.

Many thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Patsy4,

Yes you book the entertainment when booking for camping, not everybody goes to the entertainment though.


Jacquie


----------



## 88870

Whoa, is it nearly that time of year already? Everyone descending upon Peterborough again? Only seems like yesterday that you all left. How considerate of Warners to hold such a big party for my birthday every year, right on my door step too :lol: 

Weather has been beautiful here the last couple of days. The new exhibition centre (looks rather like a lump of modern art from above) has been sparkling over at the show ground. Can't wait to see the motorhomes all lined up again.  


Edited to correct some really appalling spelling mistakes!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Leigh

Are you going to Peterborough again this year then?

That "barking" dog you told me about last year was as good as gold, so are you camping with us again I notice your name isn't on the list yet?


----------



## 88870

Hi Jenny, I sure will be there but not camping. 

Will be looking down from upon the hill. Bodie was remarkably good last year .. must have been shell shock to be surrounded by so many people, she was a little traumatised after wandering around the show 8O 

Roll on April!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Leigh

Shame you aren't camping, but I hope you'll come over to see us if you get chance, I'll either have the kettle on or the bottle open :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Still lots of names on the rally list showing unconfirmed have any of you now booked :?: and we still have room for a few more.



Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

Still 5 weeks to go before booking closes. I'm not sure I'd like my life to be so predictable I can commit to anything months ahead.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

Some of us pensioners have very predictable lives :lol: But there again we have a lot more time to predict :wink:

If anyone else has booked and not had the e-mail from MHF to confirm please either post on this thread or PM myself or Jac (LadyJ) and we will confirm you on the MHF list of attendees.

I'm really looking forward to meeting up with some old friends and lot's of new members (Judging from the list) when I marshall this, the main rally of the year at Peterborough Show. There is still plenty of space, so come on add youselves to the list, there's sure to be something you need to buy or at least think you need to buy :roll: :roll: our cupboards are full of those purchases :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Can you please down load the MHF Badge from the following link and put your user name and christian names on it and stick it in your window where it can be SEEN as this makes it easier for us if we have to find you on the rally field.Thanks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat

Jacquie


----------



## thewaltons

Hi LadyJ

I have downloaded the file but I get a blank page when I print. Sorry to be so dim but I can't find how to set the print range for the MHF badge. I am using VISTA - maybe a problem ????

thanks

Anita


----------



## artona

Hi Anita

This is what you are looking for. Try right clicking on the pic and saving it from this post

stew


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I get the poster from the site, but does not print
Thanks


----------



## PAT4NEIL

got it to print from Artona message, but needs tweaking as it doent fit on portrait, will try landscape later

Many thanks


----------



## thewaltons

thanks v much Artona. I have printed in black and white for now, no access to a coloured printer for a while.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ

Well I got it to down load and print ok folks :lol: but if you find it easier to right click on this and save it then do it that way :lol: if you save it to your pictures you can then add your user and names on to it before printing it of thats if your very clever :lol: other wise write your names on it :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Fatalhud

*Peterborough Show*

Hi all

Ticket arrived today for Peterborough and they got them right this time


----------



## LadyJ

I'm so glad to hear that Fatalhud 



Could everybody please check there tickets and make sure you have MHF on them as I have just been notified that one member has MCC on his :roll: 
If you do not have MHF on them then please get in touch with Warners pronto to get them changed.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Well we keep getting a few more names on the list for this main show of the year, we've still got plenty of space so come on get your names down!

Anyone who hasn't been to a show rally before, it's an ideal opportunity to get all those things that you never knew you needed Laughing Laughing plus meet some of the folks you chat to on here all the time Laughing Laughing

If anyone else has booked to camp with MHF and cannot confirm themselves on the list for any reason, please PM either myself or Jac (LadyJ) or post on this thread and we'll be happy to do it for you. If you do want to camp with us and get the £2 club discount, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts down as your club when you book. Lastly, as Jac said please check your tickets are correct as soon as you receive them, if they are wrong contact Warners to change them asap.

Looking forward to seeing you all at Peterborough.


----------



## LadyJ

54 on the rally list now and about half of you showing not confirmed have any more now booked please.

Still room for a few more as well :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

To be fair the percentages are going up now, we have 56 on the list and only 25 are not confirmed, even with my dodgy maths that's more than half booked already :roll: :roll: Don't ask me what the percentage is though!!

If anyone else has booked and is unable to confirm themselves just let us know and we'll do it for you.


----------



## catzontour

Hi, we've just booked to come to Peterborough for the first time and are really looking forward to it. Just trying to figure out how to confirm that we've booked with MHF.

See you all in April.
Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

I'm the rally marshall at Peterborough show and look forward to meeting you on your first trip there.

You have obviously figured out how to confirm your booking with MHF as you are all confirmed on the list of attendees in the rally section.

See you in April.


----------



## catzontour

Thanks for that. Yes, I found the rally page again. See you there!

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

It has just been brought to my attention that Warners charge to change a booking!

So when you do book, please check all your details are correct and you have the name of the club correct "Motorhomefacts.com" otherwise you will not get the £2 discount and won't be allocated a camping space with us.

Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## moblee

Paid & confirmed with mhf.

See you all there


----------



## LadyJ

Well done moblee :lol: 


Now what about the other 23 un confirmed :?: come on guys & gals get booking and we still have room for a few more  



Jacquie


----------



## Autoquest

I'm in the general area 8O probably because I don't know what I'm doing...

That'l be 22 un-confirmed then :?


----------



## LadyJ

Oh dear Autoquest did you not put MHF as the club you wanted to camp with :?: if you did put MHF then I would ring Warners and ask them to send the right tickets.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi 

I have contacted Warners to see if they will exchange the tickets for our members who have accidentally not booked with MHF as their club.

As soon as I have a reply I will PM the ones I know about and ask for their details, so please keep an eye on your PM's over the next few days, if there are any others please contact me or post on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## greenasthegrass

How soon do we get the tickets I booked last week sometime should I be waiting for a couple of weeks yet?


----------



## clianthus

Hi greenasthegrass

I'm not sure how long the tickets are taking, as the marshall my ticket is dealt with differently.

I'm sure someone will be along soon to advise you.

Look forward to meeting you at the Show.

PS. I love your bouncing elephant :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Jenny 

Thanks! the elephant is me in disguise 8O Apparently have thighs that can crack coconuts - am saying nowt! 

Its our first Rally so be gentle with us - bringing zoo too!

Thanks

Greenie AKA Janet


----------



## LadyJ

59 on the rally list now 2 with the wrong tickets, and still 22 unconfirmed :roll: have any of you unconfirmed lot booked now please



Jacquie


----------



## olley

Hi Jackie ordered over the net early this week, just waiting for them to arrive.

Olley


----------



## baldybazza

Hi Jacquie

Our names are down but we are waiting for our new MH if it comes in time we will book and let you know. I think the closing date in the 7th April so we should know by then.

Jan


----------



## clianthus

Hi olley

I have confirmed you on the list as you have booked, look forward to seeing you again. Will you be shopping this year!! :lol: :lol: 

Hi baldybazza

Hope your new van arrives in time, thanks for letting us know the situation. Just let us know as soon as you can.

I haven't heard back from Warners yet regarding changing the tickets for those who have inadvertently not put MHF down as their club. I will let you know as soon as I hear, so keep watching this thread and your PM's.


----------



## framptoncottrell

We can only get to the show for the Saturday so I imagine we'll be shunted into the general daily car park. I'll put my MHF poster in the window but I guess it will just cause confusion to the car drivers around me...

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie can you confirm us please. I thought I had but now cant find the e mail.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

RedSonja said:


> Jacquie can you confirm us please. I thought I had but now cant find the e mail.
> 
> Sonja


Ok Sonja will do now 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I have now had 3 members contact me who have had tickets for either General Camping or another club when they wanted to camp with Motorhomefacts!!

I have e-mailed Warners asking them to change their tickets and have also PM'd the members concerned asking them to phone Warners on Monday and try to get this sorted, hopefully they will all get back to me on Monday Rolling Eyes

Will everyone who has booked please double check their tickets to ensure they are for the Motorhomefacts camping area, and everyone who has not yet booked please make sure you select a club booking and put Motorhomefacts as your club.

We are allocated enough space to fit all the vans booked with us, we can usually fit in an extra one or two, providing they can get past the Warners marshalls!! But you really need to ensure you are booked to camp with us.


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Well the 3 with wrong tickets are now sorted out, one is now camping with us, the other 2 are not. This is mainly due to the ridiculous £10 "administration" charge by Warners, as if the cost of the show wasn't enough!!!

Sorry for the rant :roll: :roll: 

There are now about 17 unconfirmed so just to remind folks, pre-booking closes at 9am on 7th April and if you do want to camp with us make sure you choose a club booking and select MHF as your club as changes are very costly!! and we are only allocated enough space for the motorhomes who are booked to camp with us so squeazing extras in isn't really an option.

We still have plenty of places available so why don't you give it a go, get to look at all those lovely new motorhomes, buy all the things you never even knew you needed and meet up with lots of names from on here.

On second thoughts..........why am I going :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Folks

There are 16 on the rally list now showing un confirmed they are :=

davenlyn
qe2
ginamo
baldybazza (waiting to see if his MH arrives)
Leok
nomad
millepeed
smurfinguk
ash
RiveraNige
Florrie130
rocky58
thedoc
MandyandDave
canyon995
jakjon

Please let us know when you have booked with Warners. Or if you will not be attending the rally please let us know so that we can delete you. Thanks.

WE STILL HAVE ROOM FOR A FEW MORE

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

Thanks for listing them for me! 

I knew if I left it long enough you would do it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

clianthus said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> Thanks for listing them for me!
> 
> I knew if I left it long enough you would do it. :lol: :lol:


Your wages will be docked :lol:

Now look what you done its vanished on the last page :roll:

Jac


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Folks

There are 15 on the rally list now showing un confirmed they are :=

davenlyn
qe2(who is now cls)
baldybazza (waiting to see if his MH arrives)
nomad
millepeed
smurfinguk
ash
RiveraNige
Florrie130
rocky58
thedoc
MandyandDave
canyon995
jakjon
ruby


Please let us know when you have booked with Warners. Or if you will not be attending the rally please let us know so that we can delete you. Thanks.

WE STILL HAVE ROOM FOR A FEW MORE

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Hello lady j.

I've received my window screen ticket this morning with m'facts on it,
but in the top righthand box no of adults/children it just states 2 (two)
is this right,I booked 2 adults + 4 children,do they give you your
wristbands on arrival.
Thanks for your inevitable help


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Hello lady j.
> 
> I've received my window screen ticket this morning with m'facts on it,
> but in the top righthand box no of adults/children it just states 2 (two)
> is this right,I booked 2 adults + 4 children,do they give you your
> wristbands on arrival.
> Thanks for your inevitable help


Hi Moblee

Yes you get your wrist bands when you arrive. I would have thought you should have 2 adults and 4 children on the ticket if you have a copy of your booking I would take it with you just in case.

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Hello jacquie

I haven't got a copy of my original booking,but i've rung warners &
they updated my booking & assured me i'd receive six wristbands at the show.
Mmmm :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Hello jacquie
> 
> I haven't got a copy of my original booking,but i've rung warners &
> they updated my booking & assured me i'd receive six wristbands at the show.
> Mmmm :roll:


Hi Moblee

You should be ok just tell the marshals on the gate there are 6 of you and they should give you 6 wrist bands.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

As there seems to be a £10 charge to change your tickets if they are wrong when you receive them!!

PLEASE..... take extra care when booking and make sure you book Motorhomefacts as your club and check your tickets are correct when you receive them. If they are wrong contact Warners ASAP as they will not let me change tickets, it has to be done by whoever booked.


----------



## LadyJ

Have any of you on the un confirmed list now booked? please

Remember to make it quite plain when booking that you want to camp with MotorhomeFACTS as your club.


We still have room for a few more as well.




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

It's great to see so many joining us for this show but there are still 16 unconfirmed and we still have plenty of room. 

If you decide to join us please take extra care when booking as advised in the previous posts.

If you book with Warners and add yourself to our list then find you do not get an e-mail and therefore can't confirm yourself, please PM either myself or LadyJ or post on this thread for us to do it for you. 

Please be patient as Jac and I are away at the Newark show this weekend but will confirm you as soon as we can.


----------



## LadyJ

Have any of you lot on the un confirmed list now booked

here are 14 on the rally list now showing un confirmed they are :=

davenlyn
qe2(who is now cls)
baldybazza (waiting to see if his MH arrives)
nomad
millepeed
smurfinguk
ash
RiveraNige
Florrie130
rocky58
MandyandDave
ruby
jimm


If you can't confirm yourselve please let Clianthus or my self know and we will confirm you.


We still have room for a few more



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Well I see tha bad weather and our company at Newark hasn't stopped some of our 1st time rally attendees from booking for Peterborough. It'll be nice to see you again, perhaps we'll get to chat this time!

Lesleylil is our assistant marshall at Peterborough and she always gets us good weather, well apart from Lincoln in 2006 when we had a tornado :lol: :lol: It was sunny most of the time though!

We still have space for some more and pre-booking is open until Monday 7th April 9.00am so get booking and come and join us.

If anyone who is unconfirmed has booked, please either post on this thread or PM me or LadyJ.


----------



## scottie

*National Motorhome Show*

Hi Jen
has jimm confirmed yet.let me know as i will be phoning him soon.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: National Motorhome Show*



scottie said:


> Hi Jen
> has jimm confirmed yet.let me know as i will be phoning him soon.


Not heard anything from Jim as yet he can e.mail me when he has booked as he is a non subscriber now

Jacquie

HAVE ANY MORE BOOKED NOW?


----------



## 88781

Due to recent concerns we are unable to confirm at the moment...

Regards MnD


----------



## clianthus

Hi M&D

That's no problem, I'm sure you will confirm as soon as you can, as I said pre-booking doesn't close until 7th April.


----------



## Frenchlily

We are away for Easter and the forecast is snow etc. so with our pattern of weather it's got to be sunbathing weather at Peterborough!

Sounds like there is going to be a brilliant turn out for MHF, it will be our first rally for ages so looking forward to meeting everyone as we are co-stewarding,see you soon.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## clianthus

I hope you're right about the weather Lesley, we seem to have had some very wet shows recently  

Hope you have a good Easter trip and look forward to seeing you and Alan again, I love him in his dayglow jacket :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie

hi jen and jac
any thing from him yet


----------



## clianthus

Hi George

Not heard anything from JimM yet George.


----------



## clianthus

Just a little Bump :roll: :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Thanks to jakjon for letting me know they've booked, You are now confirmed.

Only 14 more to go :roll: :roll:


----------



## 110170

Hi Jenny,

We would very much like to join the rally. We are new starters and only took delivery yesterday.

We have already booked direct the other week as we didn't realise that you guys (MHF) were having your own enclosure.

What do we need to do to get booked in.

Cheers

Chris & Co.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Chris & co

I presume you are booked into General Camping?

I am told that Warners are charging £10 to change people to another area. 

I suggest you ring Warners and ask them 01778 391123, make sure you tell them it's Motorhomefacts that you wish to change to. If you do change to our area either post on this thread, or PM me, or add your name to the rally list in the rally section at the bottom of the main page.

I really hope you manage to change and can join us for your 1st rally.

Unfortuneately we are only allocated enough space to fit the vans booked with us so unless you do change we won't be able to fit you in.


----------



## scottie

*National Motorhome Show*

a little bump


----------



## clianthus

Hi scottie

Have you heard whether JimM is coming to P'boro and has booked yet? He hasn't answered my e-mail :roll: :roll:


----------



## cater_racer

*Tickets to Peterborough Show*

Hi, I got my pass for the show, but no tickets for the entertainment?
Do they come separately or do I pick them up at the show? 
I've paid for the Saturday Night bash, but nothing to show for it?

Help please (I've never done it before)


----------



## gaspode

Hi cater_racer

According to Warners, the entertainment tickets should be issued to you along with your entrance pass. I suggest that you check your receipt to make sure the entertainment fee has been debited because entertainment tickets are issued on a first come, first served basis and if they're booked up already that would be one reason why they haven't sent you any. Obviously if this is the case they shouldn't have charged you for them.

The best thing to do would be to phone Warners on Tuesday 01778 391123.

Please let LadyJ or Clianthus know if you have a problem.


----------



## LadyJ

We now have the following 15 folks still un confirmed have any of you now booked please.

davenlyn
bladybazza (waiting for MH)
nomad
millepeed
smurfinguk
ash
RiveraNige
Florrie130
rocky58
MandyandDave
ruby
JimM
chrisb123
havingfun
artona



Still room for a few more as well :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Just to remind everyone who hasn't booked yet that pre-booking closes at 9.00am on Monday 7th April, if you want to camp with us and get your £2.00 club discount get booking :lol: :lol: 

Don't forget to put Motorhomefacts down as your club!! We've still got room for some more if anyone else wants to go.


----------



## Spacerunner

clianthus said:


> We've still got room for some more if anyone else wants to go.


In that case can I have the drop down bed, promise i wont snore!!... :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Spacerunner

I see you've got your own bed booked in already but glad you've noticed I've got a new van with a drop down:lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another 2 joining us welcome mikel & supersonic have you booked yet?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh and another new one Lys520 welcome have you booked with Warners yet?



I see Supersonic is now showing confirmed well done super  


Jacquie


----------



## Lys520

Hello

have just booked and confirmed.

Look forward to meeting some of you then.

Lys


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Lys your a goodun  look forward to meeting you



Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

Just to let you know we received our tickets approx 10 days ago and they clearly have Motorhome Facts written upon them - so looks like we are definitely going to meet you all!

As for the Saturday night entertainment passes - apparantley they are not sent in the post and you have to collect them from the Warners onsite office where they have a list of those campers who have pre-paid for saturday night entertainment tickets. I think all you need to tell them is your vehicles reg no. or your name and address and they should have all your details on file etc.

Who else has booked to see Julian Clarey? I personally find him hilarious and I have been a fan of his for many years so I was delighted to hear he was appearing at Peterborough - I should imagine he will have some tongue in cheek remarks aimed at we 'campers' so for those that appreciate his unique style of humour I envisage it being a very enjoyable night!

Looking forward to meeting you all and let's pray we have some much needed spring sunshine?

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

Thanks for the information, I wasn't sure when you got the tickets for Saturday night, I'm usually so tired by then when I am marshalling that I have never booked!!!

I know cater_racer has booked to see Julian Clary (See earlier post on this thread) but don't know of any others, I'm sure they'll be along to let us know soon.

Glad your tickets are correct and look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## LadyJ

2 more new ones welcome Diggers & Faber and I see Faber has confirmed himself as well your another goodun  

Diggers have you booked with Warners yet?


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I have put faber on the list and confirmed him after he PM'd me.

Has anyone else booked today, I'm definitely in a confirming mood :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh and another newbie welcome gibb and all confirmed as well your another goodun  



At this rate we will soon have a full house Jen better warn Warners we will be out in force :lol: 


Jac


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I have sent PM's to all the unconfirmed attendees and the folks that I haven't got a surname for.

I would be really grateful if you could take and reply to the PM asap.


----------



## LadyJ

Those still showing unconfirmed are

davenlyn (we know why)
baldybazza (we know why)
nomad
millepeed
smurfinkuk
ash
RiveraNige
Florrie130
rocky58
MandyandDave
Ruby
JimM
chrisb123
havingfun
Artona
Mikel
Diggers
delboy139

Come on guys let us know what your doing please coming or not.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 2 places left now on the rally list so if all the un confirmed would please get booking or let us know if you are not attending, just in case somebody else would like to attend it would be much appreciated. Thanks.




Jacquie


----------



## ambegayo

*Peterborough Rally*

Sorry I have tried adding my name to the list but when I click on Show Rally and then Peterborough it states 'details to be anounced' or something like that, If I am being thick please direct me right. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ambegayo

Go to the main page scroll down to the rallies/meets section click on the blue link for the Peterborough Show then click on the blue link that says, I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally, that will add you to the rally list. Once you have done this you should get an e.mail from MHF providing we have your correct e.mail address, you then click on the link in the e.mail and that will confirm you. Please book direct with Warners before confirming. 

If you have any problems pm me and I will add you to the list.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I am now assuming that after receiving no reply to PM's from most of the uncomfirmed attendees for this show that they are not intending going!! This does not include all the people who have replied and we know about who are unable to book yet for various reasons.

I have upped the numbers a little so genuine attendees can still put their names down.

But P..L..E..A..S..E can you let us know if you are not intending booking, it really isn't fair on other members who want to go but can't put their names down because you are on the list and don't intend going.


----------



## ambegayo

*Peterborough Show*

I have booked this morning with Warners and received confirmation, do I await an email from you? Or can I confirm directly now that I have booked.


----------



## artona

Hi

_I am now assuming that after receiving no reply to PM's from most of the uncomfirmed attendees for this show that they are not intending going!!_

It would be nice to receive a pm in the first place to which I could reply to!!!

I have a very real reason why I cannot confirm at the moment

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi ambegayo

I've added you to the list and confirmed you.

Look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stew

I knew you'd have a reason which is why I haven't PM'd you, I haven't PM'd several others whom I know have reasons either, which is why I added the last bit of the sentence which you omitted to quote:

"This does not include all the people who have replied and we know about who are unable to book yet for various reasons."


----------



## artona

Hi Jen

Okeydokey, no problem


stew


----------



## keithfw

Hi all

We have already booked with another club we belong to but it would be nice to wander over and meet some of you so, could somebody indicate where you will be on the showground? 

Cheers and happy travelling

Keith.


----------



## clianthus

*Unconfirmed attendees*

Hi All

The following unconfirmed attendees for this show have either not taken my PM or not replied to it. I'd appreciate knowing whether you are still intending to book and come with MHF. Look forward to your replies.

Diggers
millepeed
smurfinguk
Florrie130
chrisb123
havingfun
mikel
delboy139
nomad
Ruby

I know there are others unconfirmed but they have all let me know what's happening, thanks for that.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Keith

It would be good to see you if you feel like a wander, may even be a cuppa or a glass for you :lol: 

Unfortuneatly I'm only the marshall, Warners don't tell me where we are parked until I get there on Wednesday :roll: :roll: 

I'm sure someone will be along soon who has received their tickets, there is usually a plan with them isn't there? Mind that's not to say they won't have moved us before the show:lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Thanks

nomad, ash and rocky58 for letting me know you have booked with Warners, you are now all confirmed on the Motorhomefacts list. See you all at the show and please bring the sunshine with you:lol: :lol: 

Anyone else booked today? If you have, either post on this thread, PM myself or LadyJ or confirm on the list.

There is still space if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## DABurleigh




----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for the map Dave looks like we might be in the same area as last year but then it could all change knowing Warners.

For those of you that haven't booked yet you have till 9am on Monday 7th April to book with Warners.




Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Right next to Club Brownhills... 8O .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I see we have another on the list, getting to be quite a gathering this year :lol: 

Blisters

Good to have you joining us, let us know when you've booked with Warners either by confirming from the e-mail, posting on this thread or PMing either myself or LadyJ. Make sure you put Motorhomefacts down as your club so you get your £2 club discount and you get to camp with us!!

Spacerunner

It could be a lot worse than Club Brownhills :roll: :roll:


----------



## 103618

Hi

All booked up with Warners.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Cheers
Blisters


----------



## 88781

Tickets ordered, see you there! :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Blisters and MandyandDave all confirmed


Jacquie


----------



## Frenchlily

Just seen latest numbers for Show,has to be the biggest rally so far!!

Really looking forward to meeting everybody,we are stewards with Ken and Jenny I am retiring on April 22nd from nursing so will be celebrating as well. 

See you soon,
Lesley and Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lesley

Well if its a party then I surpose we better come as well, mines a coke John's is anything thats going :lol: 


We still have 13 as un confirmed  



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Lesley

Looks like we are going to be busy!! We've just added another one :lol: 

Welcome to Patrick_Phillips

Don't forget to let us know when you've booked with Warners (see my previous post) and look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## greenasthegrass

How many is that now? surely its alot!


----------



## LadyJ

Patrick_Phillips all confirmed well done Patrick.




82 on the rally list now 69 confirmed and 13 un confirmed and still room for a few more if any body else would like to join us.



Jacquie


----------



## baldybazza

Booked in with Warners now and confirmed on here.
(Do hope our new van is here promised for next week)

Looking forward to meeting some of you.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## solentviews

Its going to be very crowded in the MHF hospitality marquee!


----------



## LadyJ

solentviews said:


> Its going to be very crowded in the MHF hospitality marquee!


Just pray for fine weather Ian as we will not have the marquee

Thanks baldybazza Jan & Barrie hope the new van turns up in time and look forward to meeting you.

Only 12 more to go on the un confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

finally got my coputer sorted after no.1 son cleaned it to make it go faster,

lost all my log ins,but booked and raring to go,bought the red wine from lidi,s,

so all sorted.


megs


----------



## LadyJ

havingfun said:


> finally got my coputer sorted after no.1 son cleaned it to make it go faster,
> 
> lost all my log ins,but booked and raring to go,bought the red wine from lidi,s,
> 
> so all sorted.
> 
> megs


Well done Megs I see you have managed to confirm yourself as well brilliant.

Only 11 more now still un confirmed :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Well only a week left to book now, booking closes 7th April 9am. Folks who are still unconfirmed who haven't contacted us are:

millepeed
smurfinguk
Florrie130
Ruby
JimM
mikel
delboy139

Could you all please let us know if you are coming or if you want to be taken off the list.

The following folk have let us know they have a problem but will book if and when they can:

davenlyn
RivieraNige
artona

Could you keep us informed if possible as to whether you will be able to go or not.

We are not just being pushy, the reason we need to know is if other people want to book to go with us and we are showing full it really isn't fair on them if you are taking up a space but don't intend to come.

Look forward to hearing from you all. Thanks.


----------



## 110170

Hi Jackie,

We are definately coming, we've had to return our tickets to replace them for Motorhome Facts ones. Wwe sent them last week, so should have the new ones soon.

Cheers

Chris B


----------



## LadyJ

Great Chris thanks for letting us know I will confirm you on the rally list now




Only 10 to go now :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 110170

Hi Jackie,

Do we need to wait till the correct tickets come through or can we confirm without them?

Chris B


----------



## clianthus

Hi Chris

No need to wait, Jac has confirmed you already. 

I've taken you off my list of unconfirmed.

Thanks for letting us know and look forward to meeting you at the show.

We still have space if anyone else is interested :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Those still un confirmed are

davenlyn *
millepeeed
smurfinkuk
RiveraNige *
Florrie130
Ruby
JimM
Artona *
Mikel
delboy139
ladyrunner

The ones with aterisk's we know why


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see ladyrunner is joining us now have you booked with Warners Julie?



Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

LadyJ

I'll book tonight when I've finished work. Will send you confirmation once done.

Julie


----------



## clianthus

Hi ladyrunner

Glad you are joining us, please post on this thread to let us know when you have booked and confirm yourself from the e-mail, or we can do it for you of course.

I've just spoken to Warners and have put the numbers up just in case any more wish to join us and can't put their names down because others with no intention of attending are hogging the spaces!!

Sorry!! rant over now, I just wish the unconfirmed would contact us and let us know if they intend booking or not. Am I bovvered? No I ain't bovvered I just want to know  



Edit: It made me smile when I read this post back, unconfirmed sounds like a disease doesn't it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lys520

Hello


Just received my tickets.....  

Although, nothing on them to say I'm with MHF, is this ok? Don't want to end up on my own.8O 

Also boxes with letters refering to Reg No have nothing at all to do with my Reg No :? 

Is this right??

Will email Warners too, just wanted to check....new to all this, sorry :roll: 

Cheers

Lys


----------



## clianthus

Hi Lys

That doesn't sound right, they usually get your reg No correct if nothing else!!

Ring Sally Collin(Exhibitions Assistant) on 01778 392092

or e-mail her: [email protected]

Please let me know how you get on.

As you can all see Warners frequently get the bookings incorrect, so you are advised to check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them and are otherwise correct.

If you aren't booked with us as your club we will not be given a camping space for you!! We will therefore not be able to fit you in  

Anyone else with a problem please ring or e-mail as above.


----------



## Lys520

Thank you for that Jenny.

I have left a voicemail for her and also an email.

Really really don't want to go on my own  .....would rather have a refund if that is the case. I can visit for the day as we live so close.

Lys


----------



## carolgavin

Would love to go along to this Ladyj/Clianthus but as yet we have no idea if we will have van back from garage. What is the last date we would still be able to book and be along with the motorhomefacts massive????? 

Sorry it may be here in this thread somewhere but can't as yet find it


----------



## 94055

Carol
The info you require can be found here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-397294.html#397294

Hope the van is fixed

Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi Carol

Last date for pre-booking is Monday 7th April 9.00am, so that's the latest you can book and camp with Motorhomefacts.
__________________________________________________________________

Hi 
Lys520

You have a PM :wink:

__________________________________________________________________

Hi jch07

Thanks for putting your name on the list, let us know when you have booked with Warners. Make sure you put us down as your club and get the £2 discount.


----------



## ladyrunner

Jacquie/Jenny

Just to let you know that I have booked with Warners. I have had my confirmation email and am definately booked with the motorhomefacts.com club and got the £2 discount.

Thanks, and looking forward to meeting you all there!! :lol: :lol: 

Julie


----------



## LadyJ

ladyrunner said:


> Jacquie/Jenny
> 
> Just to let you know that I have booked with Warners. I have had my confirmation email and am definately booked with the motorhomefacts.com club and got the £2 discount.
> 
> Thanks, and looking forward to meeting you all there!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Julie


Well done Julie look forward to meeting you

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

As we have so many booked with us for this show, a lot of whom are first-time rally attendees and we appear to have "confused" the show organisers!!

I'd be really grateful if a regular attendee who knows they have received a correct ticket could post a picture of it on this thread so everyone can check their tickets against it? Please feel free to blank out you Reg No if you wish, just indicate where it should appear.


----------



## 88781

Tickets? what are them ? :roll: :lol: 
Blimey nearly 90 members going, we should be able to get two more marshals allocated before closing!


----------



## RedSonja

Hope this is is It has taken me ages to do this. Looks the same as last years ticket.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Sonja Thanks very much.

Now you all can see what your tickets should look like, if they don't look like the above then please get in touch with Warners A.S.A.P.


Jacquie


----------



## Lys520

OOOPS...definately got wrong ticket!!!!

Anyone else got one of these?


----------



## LadyJ

Your ticket is for General Parking Lys are you sure you put Motorhomefacts when booking?


Jacquie


----------



## Lys520

Yes, it says it on my order (the email they send to confirm) Club: Motorhome Facts. Also deducted £2.00 discount.

I would hope they arn't charging £32.00 for general parking!!!!

I'll sort it out tomorrow.

Lys


----------



## Lys520

Copied from my order details..............

Exhibition SummaryBooking Detail 
Exhibition The National Motorhome Show 
Camping Area Club (Motorhomefacts.com) 
Arrival Day Friday

Description Cost 
Camping Fees 
1 x Adults
1 x Children £34.00 
Discounts 
Club Members -£2.00 
Grand Total £32.00

Order Summary
All prices on this page are shown inclusive of VAT at 17.5%
Qty Item Description Sub Total 
1 Exhibition Camping £32.00 
Sub Total : £32.00 
Shipping (UK) £0.00 
Total : £32.00

I'm sure I'm not going mad!!

Lys


----------



## LadyJ

Yep Lys definately looks like a Warners cock up. This is why we say to book sooner rather than later with Warners :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Lys

You are definitely not going mad :lol: Warners have obviously sent you the wrong ticket.

If you don't get any joy when you contact them tomorrow let me know and I'll do what I can, I'm sure we can sort it between us.


Hi Sonja

Thanks for going to all that trouble we really appreciate it, you're a little treasure :lol: :lol:


----------



## anita302

Hi

Is there still a place for another one on the Peterborough show?

Anita


----------



## clianthus

Hi Anita

No problem, still spaces, just put your name on the list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=142

Then book with Warners, let us know when you have booked and confirm yourself from the e-mail, or of course we can do it for you.

Before you book please take note of the last few posts and ensure you book with Motorhomefacts.com as your club.


----------



## anita302

Thanks Jenny

I have added my name to the list and will ring Warners in the morning to pay. I will let you know as soon as that is done.

Look forward to seeing you again.

Anita


----------



## clianthus

Hi Anita

Glad you decided to join us. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## anita302

Hi 

All booked, paid for and confirmed. 

Look forward to seeing you all soon  

Anita


----------



## Lys520

*Do Warners actually exist.....?????*

Hello

I have been trying to get through to Warners all morning (since 9am) I have left voicemail mesages and sent emails. Don't necessarily expect a reply so quickly, but am now getting a little worried that they seem to have no one answering calls??? :roll:

I tried the number posted on here, I have tried the number printed on the flyer that came with the ticket, the one that says to ring should you have a querie with your booking. This is just a recorded message telling me when the show is etc. I have even tried their subscription hotline with still no answer. Hmmmmm!

Is there anyone thererrrrrrrrrr..8O

I'll keep you posted.

Lys


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lys

Any luck yet with Warners?



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I've just had a reply to my e-mail from Sally at Warners and she says Lys520's booking is now sorted.

They still say we can't have a list of attendees from them until after booking closes on Monday!!

I wonder if our list will match theirs :roll: :roll: 

Can everyone please check that their tickets are correct.
____________________________________________________________________

anita302

Thanks for letting us know you have booked, look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Lys520

Hi

Finally got through to Sally at Warners.....

Bit of an uphill struggle though. They are going to send me a new (correct) ticket :lol: :lol: although, wanted me to send back current ticket first, incase I try to sell it or give it away :roll: 

Was a little reluctant to give up a ticket (even though wrong one) but have it in writing that they will send out new one by return....fingers crossed.

So, all looking good. Look forward to seeing you all there  

Lys


----------



## 94055

To date we have not received our tickets, booked Saturday. Will give to the end of the week as we have the email confirmation.

Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi Steve

Warners don't just get things wrong, they are slow at getting things wrong :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Give them until the end of the week, they did say they were inundated with bookings at the moment, don't forget to check your tickets are correct when you do get them.


----------



## LadyJ

It does say when booking to give 21 days for tickets to arrive :roll: 


Any more going to join us at Peterborough? if so be very quick booking :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi drandall

I see you have put your name on the attendee list.

Please let us know when you have booked with Warners, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club and get the £2 discount.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## clianthus

Hi drandall 

I presume you have booked with Warners as you are now confirmed, well done, and look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

jch07 and JimM are also now confirmed attendees. Look forward to seeing you at the show.

The unconfirmed attendees who still haven't contacted us are:

delboy139
mikel
Ruby
Florrie130
RivieraNige
smurfinguk
millepeed

Can you please let us know if you are coming or not?


----------



## 102001

PLEASE CONFIRM ME AS I HAVE BOOKED WITH WARNERS


----------



## LadyJ

gjc said:


> PLEASE CONFIRM ME AS I HAVE BOOKED WITH WARNERS


Hi Gary all confirmed now and no need to shout we ain't deaf :lol: well I am but I can see ok :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> no need to shout we ain't deaf :lol: well I am


A bad case of selective deafness if memory serves me right. :wink:


----------



## clianthus

There are still 8 unconfirmed.

Please post on this thread or PM me. P...L...E...A...S...E...........................


----------



## scottie

*Do Warners actually exist.....?????*

Hi Jen and Jackie
Jimm has now confirmed with warners
thank
george

opps sorry just read the rest ,that will teach me te read the post first,i just got excited that jim parted with cash. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi George

That's understandable, I was shocked when I got the PM :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

We still have a few un confirmed do please let us know what you are doing :roll: 

RiveraNige
Ruby
delboy139


Jacquie


----------



## irishrver

Hi Guys
just decided a few days ago to see the show in peterborough just wondering if there is there still room with the group we got the motorhome facts discount when we booked looking forward to putting faces to the posts
fiach


----------



## LadyJ

Hi irishrver


If you have booked to camp with Motorhomefacts.com with Warners could you please add yourself to the rally list on the front page. Thanks. Look forward to meeting you there.


Jacquie


Oh I see you have added yourself well done :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi irishrver

Glad you decided to join us. Could you let me know how big your Rv is?

It doesn't really matter but it's useful to know how many big vans I have going when marking out the pitch. Thanks.


----------



## irishrver

no worries the rv is 31 feet long with one slide out i have timber planks to stop the stabilisers getting stuck in the field i presume we are parking in a field not on hard standing.


----------



## LadyJ

You presume correct fiach  pray for good weather please :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

clianthus said:


> Hi drandall
> 
> I presume you have booked with Warners as you are now confirmed, well done, and look forward to meeting you at the show.


Thanks Yes - we are booked, first time out with you all so look forward to putting some faces to names.

David


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Still 6 unconfirmed who haven't let me know whether they intend booking or not. A quick post or PM will do. Please!!! 

Please contact me and not LadyJ as she is away for a few days and may not be able to get online.

There are still 2 days to book online if anyone else wants to join us. 

After that it's pay on the gate and General Camping I'm afraid as we won't be given enough space to fit in any vans not booked to camp with MHF, plus it'll cost you another £2 cos you won't get the club pre-booking discount :roll: :roll: 

It's shaping up to be a great weekend and our biggest Rally yet.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Thanks to mikel and artona for confirming that just leaves 4 unconfirmed now :roll: :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi 

Another one on the list I see, and all confirmed as well.   

Look forward to seeing you at the show Knauser.


----------



## LadyJ

Come on folks you only have today and tomorrow to book and we could still squeeze a few more in :lol: could we make it a round 100 :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Jacquie,

Can you persuade Mrs Steamdriven as she's not replied to my suggestion that we go to P'boro?
I think she's concerned that it's south of Newark and there be gremlins and all sorts past Brownhills 8O 8O 8O 

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Andy

I am sure MrsSteamdriven would enjoy it especially if she likes shopping there is a bus that will run you into Peterborough and there is plenty to see at the show. You can always come on your own you know I am sure somebody will keep you in check :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andy

You'll just have to sweet talk her tonight, a difficult job for a Yorkshireman I know :lol: :lol: 

Speaking as a Lancashire lass exiled in Surrey, which is definitely south of Newark, they ain't that bad down here, I suppose. 8O 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'm only an eighth Yorkshire, born in Middlesex Hospital just off Oxford Street, W1. Lived my early life in Ruislip, Middx, then Bovingdon, Herts. Moved oop north in '93. I'll qualify as a Yorkshireman in about 45 years time :lol: 
Mrs SDA is half Yorkshire and lived in WGC for her early life.
Trying to get her mellow tonight to pop the question again, not so easy, it's that 50% Yorkshire that's holding out.

Andy


----------



## clianthus

Morning Andy

Did it work? Have you persuaded her to come?

Last day for booking to camp with MHF today. 

So if the unconfirmed attendees still wish to come or anyone else fancies joining us get booking online today as booking closes at 9.00am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

clianthus said:


> Morning Andy
> 
> Did it work? Have you persuaded her to come?
> 
> Last day for booking to camp with MHF today.
> 
> So if the unconfirmed attendees still wish to come or anyone else fancies joining us get booking online today as booking closes at 9.00am tomorrow morning.


Jenny,

Weeeeeeeee're comin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs SDA she say yes' :lol:

All booked with Warners but no MHF auto email rec'd and we don't appear on the unconfirmed list either. Can you fix please?

Andy


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andy

You charmer :lol: :lol: Best not to ask how you did it I think!!

Well done it'll be nice to meet you both. All fixed now, you were on the unconfirmed list but you are now all confirmed. 

See you there.


----------



## scottie

*National Motorhome Show*

Hi Jen

if you keep increasing the numbers, you will need another marshal
:lol: :lol:

george


----------



## gaspode

*Re: National Motorhome Show*



scottie said:


> if you keep increasing the numbers, you will need another marshal
> :lol: :lol:


That's kind of you to offer George, saves us asking you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

*Re: National Motorhome Show*



gaspode said:


> That's kind of you to offer George, saves us asking you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I see you are delegating again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

wow
just took a look at the attendees list for this rally and its a big un 

We are also prominently listed finally as an exhibitor here as well 

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibitors.asp?exhib=3

Anyone who is attending fancy putting an 1 or 2 hours in on the stand

Coffee and Tea will be available lol, comfy chairs, internet access etc 
Just need people to hand out flyers, chat with potential new members etc


----------



## clianthus

Hi Nuke

It's definitely the biggest rally we've done so far!!

Come on you lot, with 85 confirmed attendees if all of you could spare as little as 1 hour over the weekend and give nuke a hand we'd be very grateful.

Post on this thread or PM nuke or myself if you can help.

Look forward to hearing from lots of you


----------



## DABurleigh

I've just had a thought.

1) Peterborough will be the biggest MHF get-together yet.

2) This was my last venture in the van, last Sunday:










3) The time before was this, at Easter:










4) Things tend to come in threes.

5) My next trip is Peterborough.

6) Who'll start the bidding for me to stay at home?

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

I'm really sorry but we don't seem to have been allocated a space for you at Peterborough :lol: :lol: 

You'll have to make Newbury your next trip, unfortuneately I'm not going to Newbury :wink: :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

That's nowt Dave, we tested our's on Sunday, so we don't have anything to fear!!


----------



## moblee

Don't worry the p'boro weather will be :arrow:























Please don't blame *me* if its not though :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781

nukeadmin said:


> wow
> just took a look at the attendees list for this rally and its a big un
> 
> We are also prominently listed finally as an exhibitor here as well
> 
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibitors.asp?exhib=3
> 
> Anyone who is attending fancy putting an 1 or 2 hours in on the stand
> 
> Coffee and Tea will be available lol, comfy chairs, internet access etc
> Just need people to hand out flyers, chat with potential new members etc


If my tickets ever arrive Mandy & I will help out 

What's the stand No.??


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I am told by Warners that the last batch of tickets has been posted today so anyone who has not had their tickets yet should receive them early next week. 

I have also had their list of attendees!!! Considering the numbers involved we have done really well BUT!! The following members whose names are on the MHF list in the Rally section are not booked with Motorhomefacts according to Warners:

bella1
Supersonic
jch07

Warners have not given us a space for you to camp with Motorhomefacts, so please can you check your tickets and contact Warners to get them corrected. 

Perhaps you are in General Camping or with another club by mistake?

I have sent you all either a PM or an e-mail as 2 of you are non-subscribers, as well as this post.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

moblee said:


> Don't worry the p'boro weather will be :arrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't blame *me* if its not though :roll: :lol: :lol:


You might be correct Moblee.

Metcheck.com says:

Friday will have no rain, max temp 19C, partly cloudy

Saturday 4 or 5mm rain, max 20C, showers after lunch

Sunday no forecast yet

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

How do you know that? 8O are you guessing? :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hi jenny, does your list just mention the mhf members or individual parties e.g moblee + 5 :?:


----------



## clianthus

Hi moblee

My list from Warners just gives me Surname, Reg No and Arrival day. It obviously doesn't give your username on here and it doesn't give the number in your party.

Why? Have you got a problem?


----------



## moblee

I don't think so,when i rec'd my tickets it stated 2 adults,whilst i booked 4 children as well.
I rang warners & got them to correct my booking on their system which
they hopefully did :!: 
I just don't want to turn up on the Friday & only recieve 2 wristbands.


----------



## clianthus

Hi moblee

Don't worry, there will be a queue on Friday, so just refuse to move until they give you all the wristbands!!

The gestapo (Sorry marshalls) will soon get in a panic and give them to you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

Clianthus I take umbridge at your slight on us Warners Marshalls! We only do as we are told to do - and occasionally we have to upset people although we do try hard, particularly when its heaving down cats and dogs!!!! See you at Peterborough.


----------



## clianthus

Sorry Polo

No offense intended, us club marshalls rely on you to redirect the riff raff :lol: :lol:

Don't forget to call round our pitch for a cuppa.


----------



## moblee

Ok jenny
You may see a kontiki with its hazard lights on from your marshalling point then :!: :lol:


----------



## scottie

*National Motorhome Show -*

Hi Jen

is there anything still outstanding for this rally
:roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi George

Not much outstanding now, just these three who are on MHF's list of confirmed attendees but are not on Warners list.

bella1
Supersonic
jch07

I'm hoping that they will check their tickets and contact us asap.

But considering the large turnout for this rally I think we did pretty well don't you :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

yep tickets
got last ones in 2 days
this one 2 weeks still none


----------



## 88781

SandJ said:


> yep tickets
> got last ones in 2 days
> this one 2 weeks still none


I;m still waiting too :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Don't panic guys I aint got mine either :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 110868

I'm still waiting for the tickets too. Being my first show, I'm a bit relieved to know that other people don't have theirs yet either. We collected our camper from the dealer today so excited about getting it ready to actually use. There's a massive folder of stuff relating to it. Haven't even sorted the keys out yet let alone put even a wineglass in it. Will put that right very soon.


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I've posted about tickets earlier today, HERE

I had an e-mail from Warners and it said:"Regards people waiting for tickets, we have got a big batch going out in tonight's post so all tickets hopefully will be received early next week. "

Hopefully everyone will get their tickets including me!!. They should be correct as well since you are all on the list except the 3 named in my previous post.


----------



## LadyJ

Mine arrived this morning  all correct as well even got the right Reg No this time well done Warners  also got an invite to the new Peterborough Exec on the Thursday.


Jacquie


----------



## baldybazza

Ours also arrived so just need to change the reg. no as our new van will be ready for collection on Tuesday.

Jan


----------



## irishrver

still waiting for our tickets also.
will the online print out do if they do not arrive ?


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi all

My ticket arrived today. It is correct - red with M'Homefacts.com printed on it in large letters.

One question - I booked and paid for the Saturday night entertainment, but did not get tickets for that. Is this correct or should I have received separate tickets for the entertainment?

Julie


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Not sure if it helps but we're in the same boat - pass has arrived but no entertainment tickets, going to check if they've taken all of the money or have oversold and not told us.

Davi


----------



## LadyJ

Entertainment tickets have to be collected from the organisers office I think you just give them your name and they supply you your tickets.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Hopefully anyone who didn't get their tickets today will receive them early next week as Warners said in their e-mail to me.

If you haven't received them by say Wednesday I would give Warners a ring and check they have been sent.

As LadyJ says, entertainment tickets should be collected from the organisers office. It would be good if they told you that wouldn't it :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Just in case you missed the download for the MHF badge that we would like you to display in your windows where it can be seen with your user name and christian names on you can copy it from here. Makes life easier if we know who you are and if we need to find you in a sea of motorhomes :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

clianthus said:


> As LadyJ says, entertainment tickets should be collected from the organisers office. It would be good if they told you that wouldn't it :roll: :roll:


I totally agree - thanks you have both saved me a phone call Monday morning when I'm frantically trying to get organised to head off to Camber Sands for our informal meet.

Printed the label and will put it in my van tomorrow so that Camber Sands guys can find me easier  

Julie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there, 

We have recieved our tickets a couple of weeks ago and are booked onto the MHF camping section from the Friday but wondered if there is any chance we can turn up on the the Thursday now instead? Obviously, we will have to pay for the extra day but as we can now get the time off work we thought we might as well come a day earlier if possible? What do you suggest we do - just turn up and ask to pay the extra costs at the gate or should we ring Warners on Monday and see what they say?

By the way is there anything the organisers would like any of us to bring along for the weekend?

I am really looking forward to meeting everyone and it will be nice to put faces to names.

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

I'm pretty sure you can just turn up on the Thursday and pay the extra at the gate, but I think it best if you ring Warners tomorrow and check. Can you let us know what they say, we collect all these useful bits of information for future use!!

As for bringing anything with you, well we thought about having a bit of a get-together Thursday evening and probably Sat evening for those not going to the entertainment. So just bring your own drinks and a few nibbles to put out if you like.

Friday night ladyrunner is trying to organise a boules tournament!! She doesn't know the rules though, so it should be a very relaxed tournament:lol: :lol: If you want to join in bring your boules and have a look at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43276.html


----------



## bobandjane

Does Lady J know something we don't she said! Makes life easier if we know who you are and if we need to find you in a sea of motorhomes. 


Sounds to me like it could not only wet, but also a little rough. 
Or is it me.
Rain or shine see you there. Bob and Jane 



:blob: :blob: .


----------



## Sonesta

clianthus said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can just turn up on the Thursday and just pay the extra at the gate, but I think it best if you ring Warners tomorrow and check. Can you let us know what they say, we collect all these useful bits of information for future use!!
> 
> As for bringing anything with you, well we thought about having a bit of a get-together Thursday evening and probably Sat evening for those not going to the entertainment. So just bring your own drinks and a few nibbles to put out if you like.
> 
> Friday night ladyrunner is trying to organise a boules tournament!! She doesn't know the rules though, so it should be a very relaxed tournament:lol: :lol: If you want to join in bring your boules and have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43276.html


Hi Clianthus,

I have just rung Warners and I can confirm that you were right and we can simply just turn up at the gate on Thursday and pay for the extra day. Apparantley the extra cost for arriving on the Thursday is only a matter of approx £3.00, so I don't think we can complain at that can we? LOL 

We will look forward to the Thursday night get together (fingers crossed the weather is kind to us all) and I am so looking forward to meeting everyone but Saturday night we are off to see Julian so sadly we will miss out on the Saturday night bash! Mind you, you never know - you might all still be sat outside around the camp fire when we stumble back home? ccasion5:

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

Thanks for letting me know, as you say £3 is just the difference on their website so it's not bad.

You haven't mentioned whether you'll be playing boules on Friday :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, look forward to meeting you when you arrive on Thursday.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

Neither myself or my husband have ever played Boules and haven't got a clue about the rules or how to roll a ball even LOL!

I think we will just be supportive spectators on this occasion but who knows we might learn something new and fun and even end up having a go?

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I have just been notified by Warners that I have another attendee for this rally who is not on the MHF list :roll: :roll: 

Name: Mr A ARTISS. I also have a vehicle Reg. If this is you can you either PM me with your username and confirm your vehicle Reg or post on this thread. If anyone else know who he is please let me know. Thanks.

I have now discovered who Mr P Sykes is my only other extra one!!

You don't have to be Sherlock Holmes to do this job but it helps :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

A.Artiss is tony50 Jen I have added him to the list  


Jac


----------



## nukeadmin

OK Just to help with the logistics for these shows I have coded up a small part of the site to help track any helpers for the shows on the stand

If you are willing (and able lol) to lend a hand for 1 or 2 hours on the stand, meeting and greeting people, handing out flyers, chatting to other mhf members, whilst drinking Tea / Coffee (There may even be chockie biscuits available) then click on the following link and choose the National Motorhome show and then date and time slot you are happy to lend a hand for

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp

If you can do more than one slot then simply go back and do it again for the new time slot

There will be some publicity photos taken of the stand throughout the day so you might even be captured for posterity 

Many thx in advance to all the people who do lend a hand


----------



## bognormike

This is just a "have a great time" message for all of you going to Peterborough; We can't make it because we'll be 5500 miles away in California, but will definitely be at Newbury :wink: 
 

Let's hope the weather keeps improving.....


----------



## 88870

It is beautiful here right now (about 300 metres from Peterborough showground). 

It is warm, sunny with a gentle breeze. Pity I can't make the most of it, i'm stuck behind a desk at work


----------



## irishrver

looking forward to the show heading there in 18 hours time one ferry crossing and about 700 miles i should get there on thursday :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

right I am leaving now as well

If you see me en route from Devon then give me a toot of the horn and a wave 

C U At the show Ken, got a smaller gazebo (No room for the larger one) and the other flyers etc so will come and see you as soon as i arrive.


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I will be leaving in about an hour, to challenge the M25!!

If anyone changes their expected arrival day or finds they cannot join us after all, I'd appreciate it if you could please ring me and let me know. 07709 273974.

Drive carefully and see you there.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

As we've never been to a show rally before can someone please advise whether it's worth packing the Khyam Motordome for additional weatherproof space? Do you get enough room on a pitch to erect it or are we crammed in like pilchards (thought I'd use a different simile :lol: :lol: )

Andy


----------



## RedSonja

Andy

I think there will be room to erect the Kyham. There was plenty of room between the vans last year. Many vans have safari rooms and attached rooms.

See you there

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Steamdrivenandy said:


> As we've never been to a show rally before can someone please advise whether it's worth packing the Khyam Motordome for additional weatherproof space? Do you get enough room on a pitch to erect it or are we crammed in like pilchards (thought I'd use a different simile :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Andy


All depends on Warners Andy sometimes we have plenty of space and other times we are cramped 8O :lol: but you can bring your spare room no doubt Jen will let you put it up :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 88870

Safe journey all, I shall look down upon you from the hill and wave tonight :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

LadyJ said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we've never been to a show rally before can someone please advise whether it's worth packing the Khyam Motordome for additional weatherproof space? Do you get enough room on a pitch to erect it or are we crammed in like pilchards (thought I'd use a different simile :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on Warners Andy sometimes we have plenty of space and other times we are cramped 8O :lol: but you can bring your spare room no doubt Jen will let you put it up :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Oo er! Not after what I said about her dachshund on a trampoline!!!! :roll:

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Andy that was Greenasthegrass you tangled with regarding the bouncing elephant, not Jen who is clianthus :roll: :lol: who is the rally marshal at Peterborough she in charge :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

LadyJ said:


> Andy that was Greenasthegrass you tangled with regarding the bouncing elephant, not Jen who is clianthus :roll: :lol: who is the rally marshal at Peterborough she in charge :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Oops, sorry. I got my twickers in a knist. 

(Hurriedly checks attendees list)

Oh no! Greenasthegrass is on the list. 

I'll just play it cool 8) and hope we're small enough not to be noticed. 8O

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Just in case any of you missed Jens previous post her mobile number is 07709273974 if you are not going to attend at the show please ring or text her to let her know as this save her hanging about waiting. Thanks





Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass

> Oh no! Greenasthegrass is on the list.
> 
> I'll just play it cool and hope we're small enough not to be noticed.
> 
> Andy


Get ready ........ Take aim ...... 8O

I miss nothing! Look forward to seeing you on Friday folks specially Andy!

Greenie

PS be scared! be very scared!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> Oh no! Greenasthegrass is on the list.
> 
> I'll just play it cool and hope we're small enough not to be noticed.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready ........ Take aim ...... 8O
> 
> I miss nothing! Look forward to seeing you on Friday folks specially Andy!
> 
> Greenie
> 
> PS be scared! be very scared!
Click to expand...

What was the phone no. to say you're not going?

I think I've come over all poorly 8O

No, we should be alright we've got the two big hairy mammoths with us. Mind you they're no good on a trampoline. :lol:

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Report from the showground

Jen & Ken and Lesley & Alan, Nuke & Artona are all in residence.

For those of you that went last year we are in the same spot, for the rest of you :lol: come in at the North Gate follow the road down past the driving range and we are on the right hand corner opposite the entrance to the show.Thats if you come in the right main gate.

The ground is wet  at the moment, but if it does not rain again it should be ok tomorrow fingers and toes crossed folks please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

hi gang

I got here in double quick time, new MHF van performed admirably and more importantly I got here in one piece 

Unloaded and built the stand solo, the new marquee is easily erected even on my own, took about 1.5 hours to get everything unloaded built and setup.

It really does look the business and a great advert for the site and community.

Weather has been gorgeous since around 2pm, i even have caught a bit of a tan sitting around in the sun today 

Looking forward to the show and will be good to put more faces to names over the forthcoming 3-4 days.


----------



## artona

Hi










Nice morning today. A lovely campsite waiting for all  Thats Lesleylil and Gaspode/Clianthus's vans where they are waiting to greet the flocks with smiles and beers/teas.

stew


----------



## Sonesta

Hiya,

We will be setting off in about half an hour - save us a pitch LOL! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Sonesta said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We will be setting off in about half an hour - save us a pitch LOL! :lol:
> 
> Sue


Keep one warm for us tomorrow please.

Andy


----------



## artona

Hi

We will be setting off in about half an hour - save us a pitch LOL!

they are trying to Sue lol










stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be setting off in about half an hour - save us a pitch LOL!
> 
> they are trying to Sue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stew


I've spotted a non-white one in the middle distance or is that Nuke's van?

Sigh! It's good to be grey.

Andy


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi all
Its raining hard in Essex, twice today, has it in Peterborough yet. See you tomorrow
Pat


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough Show*

Hi there. Yes its going it cats and dogs at the moment!! The ground is a loverly shade of mud!! See you all sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Should we pack the wellies and flotation bags? 8O 

Andy


----------



## ladyrunner

We will be leaving about 9:30am in the morning. No wellies packed - forecast looks good for Friday and Saturday, but light showers for Sunday.

I've decided to pack the gas BBQ   so will be very disappointed if the weather man has got it wrong!!

Hopefully see you all after lunch tomorrow - I have the phone number stored incase my old van runs in to trouble on the M25/M1!!

Julie :lol:


----------



## Autoquest

Looks like I'm going on my own now... All on my ownsome with the Hoi polloi 

Bugger


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We can't have this photo traffic all one way.

Andy


----------



## 94055

Well, what is the ground like? Are we going to have any problems?
See you all on Friday night.

Steve


----------



## 97751

*Kippor 1000 genny for sale*

Dont know if I'm allowed to do this but we are at the show tomorrow only, due to work commitments. We have the above for sale. Hardly used as we have had solar panels fitted. £150 if anyones interested. Tel:07932826567


----------



## LadyJ

HI All

Ground is very wet now as it has rained and hailed on and off all afternoon  lots of nice muddy puddles and sinking well :lol:. Not to panic though there are some nice big tractors riding round :lol: everybody has got on ok so far as long as you don't stop before pitching up :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 111529

*show*

whats weather like there i heard you got heavy rain and more to come was at carmathen last weekend 
and it was depressing and wet


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: show*



tinsom said:


> whats weather like there i heard you got heavy rain and more to come was at carmathen last weekend
> and it was depressing and wet


Metcheck says max of 16 tomorrow (Fri), fair with no rain until the night time.
Saturday is forecast as up to 19 degrees, fair 
Sunday is light rain and showers max 15 degrees.

Sounds like real Spring weather rather than the mid winter we've had since last September.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh good Andy we can snuggle up together in our bonding sesh! 8O 

hope you saving me nice dry space ya know I likes being pulled out of bog! and ya dogs looking hungry for hot dogs friday night?

Greenie (mwah)

PS really freaking you out yet?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh good Andy we can snuggle up together in our bonding sesh! 8O
> 
> hope you saving me nice dry space ya know I likes being pulled out of bog! and ya dogs looking hungry for hot dogs friday night?
> 
> Greenie (mwah)
> 
> PS really freaking you out yet?


I'll bring the baps you bring the s......

Ooh let's not go there 8O

There is a crisis in the SDA household!

The Pets Paradise man hasn't delivered his usual monthly supply of Cobbydog, trays of Winalot and other such items. This is despite numerous phone calls which normally bring him trotting round toute suite. We can only assume he's on hols, but that doesn't help the supply position. A change of diet can sometimes be disatrous for our dogs 8O Know what I mean!! 

Have already loaded tins of Winalot onto van but will have to find another mixer tomorrow as the bin is bare.

Norman's right - goldfish are much easier.

Andy


----------



## Sonesta

Hi everyone, just to let those who have yet to set off that we arrived on the showground yesterday (met Gaspode and some of the other rally organisers and a lovely friendly bunch they all are) and it was a bit wet, slippy & muddy! (Our 2 little white dogs got caked in mud aaaargh) We very nearly got stuck too so if you have a large unit I would say providing you dont stop when you drive onto your pitch you should be ok but like Jacquie says there are a few tractors driving around if the worst happens! :roll: 

At the moment we have awoken to a dry morning & sunny skies so fingers crossed the ground will start to dry out a bit now - who knows you might all be able to wear your shorts and t shirts yet?

See you all later and drive carefully.

Sue


----------



## Knauser

Any update on the state of the ground now its stopped raining there??

Knauser


----------



## 109659

Hi 
It was not the weather that stopped me from meeting you at Peterborough, I needed the attention of the dentist after having toothache all night Thursday.. I am annoyed, as I had made a start and camped at Uttoxeter Racecourse to make an early arrival possible. See you all at another event soon!
Don


----------



## artona

Hi

The grass is drying out and if the rain stays away I reckon it will not be a problem as the weekend progresses. Show is good with lots of stands and lots of visitors


stew


----------



## anita302

Hi

Hope the ground is drying out, don't fancy getting stuck  

Leaving Stafford around 12.30pm, may see some of you on the road, we'll be waving.

Safe journey all, see you later.

Anita


----------



## moblee

Hi,

Leaving at 1:00pm,hot in cambridge at the moment & p'boro's just up the dreaded A14 :roll: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

Dave Nukeadmin hard at work










stew


----------



## moblee

It looks like his in the Arcade trying to beat my high scores :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lys520

Hi

Friends were staying at Ferry Meadows CC site in Peterborough this weekend. CC have cancelled due to flooded damp ground.

Is drainage better at EOE showgrownd?

Also, what are chances of friends getting into general camping at this late stage?

Lys


----------



## Waleem

Not able to leave until the kids finish school unfortunately-about 4.30ish, so will be quite late. Please keep me a nice dry bit of grass to park on....
:wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We can't leave until Mrs SDA gets back from work and packs her 'bits' 8O 

I reckon we'll get away about 2ish and satnav say 2 hours to P'boro', so see you around 7 then :roll: 

Andy


----------



## 110170

We hope to set of about 4.30 and get there about 6.30.

It all sounds good and we're really looking forward to it.

The only thing is, and this is a bit embarassing, but we were there last week and wondered why it was deserted. Then realised that it was the following week.

Silly silly buggers!!


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Dave Nukeadmin hard at work


Looks like Nukey's got a bit of a sloping pitch there, Stew :wink:

Or is it art?

Gerald


----------



## 102001

Leaving bristol about 4 depending on traffic should arrive about 7.30pm


----------



## GerryD

On site with MCC. Just picked up new Body Armour so might visit tomorrow. Just hope I survive.
Gerry


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello, just arrived back thought I would say thanks for a great weekend, didn't get a chance to see anyone to say goodbye, so see ya later
Pat and Neil


----------



## Lys520

Just wanted to say a big "Thank you" to everyone for making my first official rally such a friendly and enjoyable weekend. :lol: 

The show was great, managed to get by without breaking the bank too much. Met lots of lovely interesting people and hope to see you all again soon.

Lisa and Charlotte (Lys 520)


----------



## moblee

Great weekend,
Arrived home safe about 2 hours ago,hope everyone else has safe journeys.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We had a good time at P'boro' and would like to thank everyone that helped organise.

Somehow Mrs SDA became a 'Granny' for the first time during the proceedings and had her finger nails painted by a beautiful young lady called Charlotte.

We had a good natter with the guys from Roy Wood Transits and even ended up helping sell one of their vans to a prospective customer. I gave away literally hundreds of MHF carriers to willing and not so willing punters who wombled past the stand this lunchtime. 

We invested in two Raskelf Duvalays and spent just the best night's sleep ever in our van on Saturday. Highly recommended.

Andy


----------



## Midnightrambler

We too enjoyed the show. Just one critiscm, the guide.
Would have been much more user friendly if exhibitors had been listed in alphabetical order, rather than stand number. 
Alan


----------



## LAZZA

Hi everyone, Just got home from Peter'bro show,what a great weekend!We were chatting to loads of people,especially George n Ann and was supprised to find how far people had travelled to be at the show,and everyone is so friendly.Well done to the organizers. Cheers Lazza.


----------



## anita302

Hi 

We got back at about 7.30pm Had a great weekend, nice to met more people from MHF.

Sorry, we didn't get to say goodbye to the people who left before we got back to the van from the show. But, I'm sure we be chatting a lot on here and meeting up at other shows very soon.

My shelf, Den and the Kids loved every minute. Well done to the organizers of the rally and the games for the everything. 

And and BIG Thank you from Sophie who loved her Birthday presents from the Marshall team.

I'm already looking at the list of meets to arrange coming along again very soon.

Anita, Den and Kids (Anita302)


----------



## Autoquest

Did anyone else think that Julian Clary was worse than rubbish? Disjointed, not very funny, fluffed his lines and was frankly a little amateur. Thank goodness for Elvis...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Lazza,
In my guide it had both an alpha list and a stand no. list.
however
whoever drew the showground plans needs sacking :roll: 

note to Nuke

Whilst the majority of stand passers by happily accepted a placky bag, there were a number who commented or refused a bag on ecological grounds, probably geed up by the recent vilifying of supermarkets by our poor, sad Government who can't find anything more sensible to do. I thought maybe the combined MHF brain power 8O might come up with an alternative promotional tool for the future?

Andy


----------



## LAZZA

Oh Blimey Andy i never said a word ! Lazza


----------



## Briarose

Autoquest said:


> Did anyone else think that Julian Clary was worse than rubbish? Disjointed, not very funny, fluffed his lines and was frankly a little amateur. Thank goodness for Elvis...


Hi I wasn't at the show, but I have thought of late how bad Julian is when appearing on TV...........he used to be so funny.

He also presented 'This Morning' a while ago and was awful, in fact wooden would be the word I would use, poor Fern more or less had to handle everything herself.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

First of all a big thanks to the organisers - we had a great time and to top it we had great weather.

Grumpy and Dopey, were truly thrashed at boules by 2 of the Moblee children. 

It was fantastic to put some faces to names - welcome Lisa and charlotte and the line of the weekend goes to Charlotte, we were told that on arrival Charlotte declared it had snowed motorhomes. How true and observant.

Thank goodness for Elvis indeed and what on earth was Julian Clary thinking, luckily we had had a few to drink by the time he came on but still didn't find him funny. I never thought i'd say this but I'm looking forward to seeing Des O'Connor at the northen show in September - he's got to be better entertainment

On another note - is there going to be a rally organised for the Pickering show in September ?

All the best 

David Jan and James


----------



## moblee

> Grumpy and Dopey, were truly thrashed at boules by 2 of the Moblee children.


Sorry about that :!: :twisted: :lol: 
Still nice to have met you.


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi All

We arrived home to Brighton at about 8:45pm after leaving Peterborough at 4:20pm. Meet a fellow show traveller at the services at the junction of the M25/A1 and got chatting to her as she lived only 10 miles away from Brighton - so my quick stop managed to turn in to an hour!!!

Everyone way so friendly - and thanks to all the Staff for organising the Rally.

We went to the show and watched Lulu (terrible!!), and Elvis (really good), but left at the interval before Julian Clarry came on. The kids were not too impressed - never again for the show - but Angie and Janets games were BRILL   Thanks you all,

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friant

Did anyone else think that the show was a little smaller than last year? There seemed to be fewer traders there, all the big names as far as I could see but a lack of the smaller,independent traders.


----------



## Sonesta

Autoquest said:


> Did anyone else think that Julian Clary was worse than rubbish? Disjointed, not very funny, fluffed his lines and was frankly a little amateur. Thank goodness for Elvis...


Yes must agree Autoquest and say that we too were both very disappointed with Julian Clarey and I was so looking forward to seeing him. when he first came on the comedy scene a few years ago he was hilarious but sadly his act at the show was abysmal and I was embarassed by his lack of talent.

My husband thought the Lulu singer was funnier than Julian ha ha especially when she came back on later as Dusty Springfield - he couldn't stop tittering LOL! Like you we thought the Elvis act was very good and although we are not ardent Elvis fans - we enjoyed him and his band.

Still we have had a good weekend and the weather has been better than we expected.

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

On the anoraky side, did anyone else spot that a couple of dealers had Autocruise Rhythm and Tempos on display on Fiat rather than Peugeot panel vans.

A guy at Marquis said he thought it was because Peugeot couldn't supply and Swift had used their Fiat contacts get stock to keep the line going. Rather strange as I was hoping to see a Mondial at the show, which is being built on Fiat on the same line. No sign of one though.

At least if you got a Fiat you wouldn't have that horrible forehead grazing shelf from the Pug and arguably a better engine.

I wonder what would happen if you ordered a van months ago and were dead set on a Peugeot and suddenly on delivery it was a Fiat?

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin

> refused a bag on ecological grounds


lol they shouldn't have Andy, my fault I never pointed it out in the hectic time we had, but all the bags are special Bio Degradeable ones 

Well I am back home now, van unpacked, just got a HUGE inbox to attack now !!

Thanks to everyone for helping out at this Rally, from those who marshalled (Even I helped out on Thursday!!!!), to the ones who assisted on the stand handing out the flyers, chatting to punters interested in buying handbrake extenders and aires guides lol, and thx to Shona for helping out dismantling

We had a cracking show, literally 1000s of MHF Bags were handed out, I walked over to Vanbitz stand in the new Exel building for a photo shoot for the Photo Competition and it seemed that every other person I could see had our Bags lol excellent advertising and many will no doubt go home and take a peek at the site and be hooked for evermore 

I have some more new ideas on how to improve on our setup as well for future shows

Met lots of MHFers who popped in to grab flyers / referrer business cards to take away with them, met old friends, and new and even the odd unexpected visitors 

The proceeds from sales I made covered the stand costs, diesel, and item costs etc and even made a profit towards the cost of the van and marquee, so if every show goes like this I can invest in other marketing opportunities to spread the word 

Thanks once more to all those who helped make the rally and MHF Stand what it was "A resounding success"


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

nukeadmin said:


> refused a bag on ecological grounds
> 
> 
> 
> lol they shouldn't have Andy, my fault I never pointed it out in the hectic time we had, but all the bags are special Bio Degradeable ones
> 
> Someone did mention that on the stand yesterday Dave, but I think it's more the use of unsustainable raw materials to make bags that people were worried about.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Friant said:


> Did anyone else think that the show was a little smaller than last year? There seemed to be fewer traders there, all the big names as far as I could see but a lack of the smaller,independent traders.


Peterboro' was our first ever motorhome show and it's just occurred to me that although two of the big players, Brownhills and Lowdhams, were there in force, Discover Leisure were nowhere to be seen.

Maybe they don't 'do' shows?

Andy


----------



## irishrver

thank you all (the rally organisers ) for make our first outing a breeze got on and off the pitch with a minimum of fuss we did get off early on sat night as had to catch a ferry home and would have left an hour before the tractors started were told we could stay on the hard standing that night but were moved on by other security so had to leave early did a mini tour of England on the way home so thanks again for all you help
fiach
ps sorry we missed the boules


----------



## artona

Hi

We have left and on route now for Yorkshire to get the RV serviced. Turned out to be a cracking weekend, thoroughly enjoyable. Many thanks to the marshalls.


stew


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

Hi all. It was great to meet some of you on the showground and only sorry we weren't able to meet more but we were absolutely 'creamcrackered' on Thursday and Friday marshalling out on the fields etc. Glad to know that most of you enjoyed yourselves. We did despite our sore feet.

As for Discover - they were at Peterborough last year, so don't know why they didn't come this year. As for Brownhills - well!!!! They brought vans on site on Tuesday/Wednesday and promptly took half off on Thursday. Do hope that no MHF member got caught and paid hard earned cash for one of their vans over the weekend! All the Warners people were a bit shocked when they heard of their downfall!

Hopefully we will be able to meet more of you at Newbury.


----------



## viator

Hi to all,
My journey to Peterborough was 508 miles and while chatting to my 'neighbour' found that he was from Thurso, a distance of 620 miles. I have only missed one Peterborough since they started there. We left Peterborough at 8.30am, with half hour break at Gretna and another half hour at Perth arriving home at 6pm, this in a Fiat X250 160 multijet, it went like a dream. In the past I have had some soakings at Peterborough but last Satuday was a real weather bonus, roll on Pickering.
viator


----------



## ladyrunner

irishrver said:


> fiach, sorry we missed the boules


Fiach,

I came up the hill looking for your van on Saturday night to thank you for the beers, but couldn't find you. You must have already gone then. Sorry you missed the tournament. We played until dark on Friday night.

I'm going to take the beers to Newbury for all the boules competitors there.

Julie


----------



## Waleem

We all had a great weekend, and it was nice to put some names to faces. We will definitely be there again next year !


----------



## Ginamo

We had a great time at the Rally. Thanks to all the Marshals who did a fantastic job with a large number of us to look after. Hope you weren't too tired to enjoy yourselves as well.

Alec and Gina


----------



## 92859

*Not the usual visit*

Greetings,

Just got back from our first weekend away since moving to N E Lincs, we visited the show on Friday, unfortunately by car this year as we have had no van since January, we stayed over at a friends house on Friday night and again visited the show on the Saturday.

It was nice to meet up with some old friends and new but unfortunately we did not manage to see all the usual crowd this time, but hopefully we will be around some time in the near future with another 'van to enjoy ourselves again at many of the mhf meets. etc.

We left the show on Saturday night and drove down to Dunstable to stay with friends for a couple of nights whilst today and stopped of at some more friends on the way home, getting in at about 1800 and now enjoying a glass of cider! 

This four day break was superb by way of getting away from the work, muck and bullets at home.

We were hoping that the central heating system would be complete on our return, but, alas, NO!

Four weeks now and they still have not completed! :-(


----------



## GerryD

We camped with the MCC, where the mortorhomes were dangerously close together. Cycled over to where MHF were on Saturday evening and was surprised to see how much space there was. I know who to camp with in future.
We were so close that for some it was not possible to get the tractor in to move them until others around them had been moved.
Good to meet Dave and glad the weekend was such a success.
Gerry


----------



## thewaltons

*Great Weekend*

Peterborough was our second trip in our van and our first rally. We did not know what to expect at all.

First of all being around 6.5 tonnes I thought we would sink and I got my pink spotty wellies out as soon as we arrived (the insurance policy) thinking they would definatley be needed. How wrong could I be - fantastic weather and I have to say we have had a fantastic weekend. We did not meet many people because we spent most of our time in the show but thanks indeed to Artona, Patsy4 and Loddy - shared ideas and a really good laugh.

Special thanks to Duncan and Chris (Star Spangled Spanner), so friendly and helpfull and not only did we have well appreciated work done to the van but soaked up any information we could squeeze out of them about our RV. They did us proud.

I did not find out the user name of the Marshalls who were great when we arrived (oops now we are on our pitch we have to fill up - drives off pitch to fill water tank  ) thanks very much for your help.

Looking forward to meeting more new friends during the year.

Anita and Mark


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Everyone. I think everyone had a great time and what weather we had! I never thought I was going to get the shorts on. And we must have had the happiest Marshals at the show they did a great job. It was nice to meet a few of you for a chat. We would have liked to have met more of you, but both Saturday and Sunday we met people that we met in France last year and ended up back at their van for a drink. But we did put them onto m/facts so some good was done.But I must say what a friendly lot and thanks for a really good weekend perhaps we will have to start coming to the rallies and meet a few more.

Many Thanks. Bob and Jane. :blob:


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Well we have finally arrived home and unpacked the van. Everyone got off the pitch without too much trouble, we only used the tractor a couple of times the whole weekend. :lol: :lol:

I hope everyone enjoyed themselves, there were so many of you I didn't get chance to speak to you all. I did walk round the field a couple of times and caught up with some of you but to those I missed, I'm sorry and perhaps I'll catch you on your next rally.

The weather was kind to us on Saturday and Sunday but Thursday was horrendous and I would like to thank everyone who helped with the marshalling, especially on Thursday evening and Friday when I was ill: gaspode(Ken), lesleylil (Lesleyand Alan), an99uk (Angie), scottie (George), Happyrunner (Linda and Mike) and not forgetting Nukeadmin (Dave), I really couldn't have done it without you all. Thanks

I would also like to thank ladyrunner (Julie) for organising the Boules tournament, although we didn't get around to holding the final few games we had a very entertaining couple of hours on Friday evening.

Last but by no means least thanks to Greenasthegrass for organinsing the kids entertainment on Saturday and an99uk for the use of her parachute on both days, the kids loved it and they all seemed to have a great time. 

It was good to see some youngsters for a change. They were a great bunch of kids, polite, friendly and extremely well-behaved, we hope you'll bring them all again, perhaps to the Global rally in October at Hatton Country World where there is plenty to keep them entertained. 

This post sounds more like an Oscar's speech now I'm reading it through   

I hope I haven't missed anyone out but if I have, please put it down to old age and senility :roll:


----------



## ambegayo

*Peterborough Show*

Thanks to the marshalls and the welcome from those we had not met before(only our second rally) We had booked from Thursday but as Brian was still suffering Sinus, we stopped off at a CL near Syresham and arrived Friday. very tired. Hope to meet up again with MHF members at Malvern 
Wendy and Brian.


----------



## Spacerunner

What i bought

2x batteries
6 LED lights
awning rafter
groundsheet pegs
headlight protectors

What 'She' bought

handbag (another one?)
tablecloth with clips
6 foot flying penguin
flag pole
fish and chips

Sigh! Don't think 'She' has got the right idea about motorhome shows yet.

Still we had a cracking time, was very impressed with the marshalls' organising.

Managed to break the 'latest to bed' record at any rally to date. Aided and abetted by Alemo and his Glen Morangie and a marathon game of Trivial Pursuit!

Thought the trade area was brilliant, managed to shake off the OH three times!!


----------



## ladyrunner

I've just added my photos to the Peterborough Album. There's some good ones of the kids games :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I,ve just had a look,Thanks for doing them julie :!:


----------



## artona

Hi

_ 'She' has got the right idea about motorhome shows yet._ when she does John I will look forward to seeing your new van :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Spacerunner

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _ 'She' has got the right idea about motorhome shows yet._ when she does John I will look forward to seeing your new van :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


Now you have got me worried.!! #-o


----------



## artona

Hi

Have a word with LadyJ's John. He knows a few things about the other half spending a few grand or two at shows :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Spacerunner

Yes i know. Don't tell him, but I think she is rather keen on the latest twin bed lay out. Shhhh!


----------



## havingfun

hi,

just wanted to add my thanks for a great rally,bit late but when we got

home computer was down,just up and first thing on to site to see whats

happening,sad isent it...thanks to nuke for phoning bob on mtc over

insurance,i was going round in circles trying to sort it, meet loads of new 

people,just not enough time to meet more,everybody is so friendly.

megs


----------



## stewartwebr

Hello to everyone. It was great to meet up with some of you and put faces to names. This was our first rally and we really enjoyed it. We met some really nice people. Thanks to everyone who was involved and gave up their time for our enjoyment.

We are still on our travels. We left the show and headed off to Clumber Park CC site. The weather has been great. We are now sitting having a cup of tea watching the sun go down at a site in Warwick. We were supposed to be at Burrs but the Warden said we were not booked on and the site is full. I have an e-mail somewhere confirming my booking but they would not believe me!

Can't wait for the next show and meet everyone again. Thanks for making us all so welcome.

Stewart, Garry and Pip the collie


----------



## Autoquest

I thoroughly enjoyed the show - Sorry that my admin c*ck up didn't see me on the MHF pitch... I shall pay more attention next time. 

We spent our time looking at larger MHs that we could fulltime with in the future, after two days of looking we were bowled over by the last thing we looked at, the Celtic Rambler fifth wheeler - so its up to north Wales for a more detailed visit.


----------



## 106277

*Long way home*

Hi, just got home from Peterborough, via Bournemouth,(it's a long drive back to Cornwall in one go) we thoroughly enjoyed the show but were disappointed that we had to make do with the 'general' area as we left it too late to book with your good selves, will do it properly next time. we did though stroll over to your area and met a lovely young lady, whose name we did not get, but she was a single mum with a lovely daughter age 7 called Charlotte, would love to keep in touch with her.
On the down side, we bought two tickets cheaply off a couple who couldn't make the Saturday entertainment because the wife was feeling bad. It was probably the worse thing we did as the 'star' Julien Clary was awful, he was toe curling, not for his lousy humour but for his lousy act, (whatever it was) everyone around us were of the same opinion and the general consensus was that none of us would ever pay to see him again, the only sour note of the weekend, apart from the cold, hopefully we will make another rally soon with the right people Joan G


----------

